# Dell Inspiron 15R N5520, Intel Core i5-3210 2.5 GHz 3rd Gen, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD. Good deal?



## tonmoyfx (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy this from ebay:

Dell Inspiron 15R N5520, Intel Core i5-3210 2.5 GHz 3rd Gen, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, | eBay

Is it a good deal? Or is there any other similar config at a better price. Please suggest.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 30, 2012)

Y are you buying from ebay with seller warranty?


----------



## tonmoyfx (Oct 30, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Y are you buying from ebay with seller warranty?



Because the same config is not available for so less on DELL. I spoke to the seller. If there's any problem, they have service centers who can solve it and even replace it.
Similar config is for Rs. 55000 on Dell website. Dell Laptops and Ultrabook


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats not a similar config- the one you are looking at on Dell's website is a far higher spec configuration with 1080p screen, backlit keyboard and 2 gb graphics card.

you should consider the 15R models, not the turbo ones- see these Dell Inspiron 15R laptop


----------



## tonmoyfx (Oct 30, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Thats not a similar config- the one you are looking at on Dell's website is a far higher spec configuration with 1080p screen, backlit keyboard and 2 gb graphics card.
> 
> you should consider the 15R models, not the turbo ones- see these Dell Inspiron 15R laptop



Oh, thanks a lot. I was misled. Btw, I can also do with a 14" screen. Do you have any suggestion? (Any other model will also do) . I just want best value for money.
Low priority:
Gaming
High priority:
Multitaking, processing power, RAM


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 30, 2012)

define your budget first,and if you wanna game then you do need a good graphics card
The popular choices in the forum are the 14R and the 15R, and the Samsung 550p


----------



## nandu26 (Oct 30, 2012)

You will not get 15R with corei5, 1 TB and 8 GB RAM from dell india website. 

I am also interested to buy the laptop from ebay but keep postponing. I think the seller buys laptop from Dell USA.


----------



## tonmoyfx (Oct 30, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> define your budget first,and if you wanna game then you do need a good graphics card
> The popular choices in the forum are the 14R and the 15R, and the Samsung 550p



Hi, my budget is 40k max.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 30, 2012)

HP G6-2016TX- you will get this below 40k at Infibeam using their Green2012 coupons


----------



## shivang330 (Oct 31, 2012)

tonmoyfx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to buy this from ebay:
> 
> ...



It is better to buy laptop from dell offiicial site click here


----------



## tonmoyfx (Nov 1, 2012)

Which is a better deal the Dell 15R or HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/8GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook ?

Please guide. Any other comparable laptops in this range?


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 1, 2012)

dell 15r will have glossy screen while HP has anti reflective. I am also thinking of HP probook but the hard disk is only 500 GB.


----------



## tonmoyfx (Nov 1, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> dell 15r will have glossy screen while HP has anti reflective. I am also thinking of HP probook but the hard disk is only 500 GB.



Yeah, but can't trust the ebay one without any warranty. 
Any other comparable laptops you shortlisted with comparable specs to the probook.


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 1, 2012)

tonmoyfx said:


> Yeah, but can't trust the ebay one without any warranty.
> Any other comparable laptops you shortlisted with comparable specs to the probook.



Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS)

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g580-59-324061-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos/p/itmdcjhugdtpfzrr?pid=COMDAYTZUZWSVDPQ&ref=33a4bcd1-a3d0-4b48-b8fb-2acc7b2f823b

Rs 34500 with 500 gift voucher. 

1 TB will be good but 500 GB is also fine. You will get around 450 GB of usable space.


----------



## tonmoyfx (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm planning to go ahead with Dell 14R. Is it a good choice.
Dell Inspiron 14R laptop

I want a 14" screen & also a dedicated graphics card, so what say?


----------



## SurajP (Nov 4, 2012)

tonmoyfx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to buy this from ebay:
> 
> ...



Brand new DELL inspiron 15R turbo 7520
i7 3rd gen
1 TB HD
2 GB graphic
4 GB RAM
for sale contact 9222282240
*www.ebay.in/itm/121009743864?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 4, 2012)

SurajP said:


> Brand new DELL inspiron 15R turbo 7520
> i7 3rd gen
> 1 TB HD
> 2 GB graphic
> ...



Reason for Sale?


----------

